# WHV for one year - where do I start?



## kmorton123 (May 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I've just been granted a WHV for one year and I am looking to go in November (about 6 months from now).
I would like to do the seasonal work so that I can apply for a 2nd year if I am still happy there... But other than that I don't know where to start. I would like to go for a year initially but maybe look to get sponsorship for a job in my career (marketing) after that... I am almost 30 and have quite a lot of experience in working... But I want my first year in Oz to be about travelling and gaining new experiences etc... I didn't do it when I finished uni because I found a job straight away and I am now comfortable enough and ready to do it! 
I've done a bit of research and I would like to start my trip along the East Coast - Queensland - and I love the look of Brisbane and the Gold Coast. But I wondered what others have done? Do you generally travel around or find a place you like and stay there?
Is the seasonal agricultural work easy to find in Brisbane/Gold Coast? And where do people live when they're there? I'm not 100% sure about a prolonged stay in a hostel (I don't mind the odd night whilst I find somewhere more suitable). 
If anyone can help with answers to any of my questions I'll be grateful!
I'm so very excited and nervous!
Thanks, Kmorton123


----------



## TimmyIRL (Feb 21, 2016)

Brisbane isn't suitable for the regional work I'm a regional area.

The work has to fall into a certain category and be in a certain area.

I don't have the list but just Google 417 regional work areas and should pop up on the gov website.

The whole of WA is classed as a regional area except for Perth. All of NT is classed as regional. Same for SA. Tasmania is regional.

Victoria is all regional except for Melbourne and maybe some surrounding suburbs. 

New south Wales has a few places. Queensland is regional except for Brisbane and surrounding areas and the Gold Coast.

Again the complete list is online.


----------



## kmorton123 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks that's really helpful. I want to go to Queensland as I have family there and I've read somewhere that it has regional work all-year-round. Do you just look for something when you get there or apply for stuff before you go? How far in advance should I be looking into it?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kmorton123 said:


> Is the seasonal agricultural work easy to find in Brisbane/Gold Coast?


You will probably be looking at about 1 hr west of Brisbane for regional work.

Regional Australia postcode list
QLD
4124 to 4125, 4133, 4211, 4270 to 4272, 4275, 4280, 4285, 4287, 4307 to 4499, 4510, 4512, 4515 to 4519, 4522 to 4899. 
Excludes the Greater Brisbane area and the Gold Coast.


----------

